# Need help... Newbie for unix



## aldo_gani (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi guys, i'm new for unix and linux....
Need help to get started, i only ever use windows so i have no idea about freeBSD...
I only can do log in and then i don't know what to do next coz no gui at all
Please help me....


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jan 21, 2009)

do you want a server or desktop?
do you have data backup for the configurations you will do?
/bin/rm -iv (file)  # means delete file
man 7 security  # reading up about hardening the system
..........
more details at freebsdwiki.net,  onlamp.com, many others which
have more details anyone can give here.


----------



## aldo_gani (Jan 21, 2009)

I want a desktop, just like usual pc for an end-user
Can someone help me to install and gnome in freebsd 7.1?
So i can get some interface... It will makes things a lot easier ^^
Thx for the replies...


----------



## hrsetrdr (Jan 21, 2009)

Go to this link, choose the appropriate download link for your architecture & download, burn the .ISO to disc and follow the installer's instructions.

Make sure you choose what to install, when presented the option. If Gnome is desired, make sure gnome and gdm are check marked.


----------



## mousaka (Jan 21, 2009)

Have a look at the exellent FreeBSD Handbook, especially Chapter 5. The handbook exists in many different languages.
If you're able to understand German, than the following article might be useful as well: http://wiki.bsdforen.de/freebsd/umsteiger

Another possibilty is to use PC-BSD, which is an already configured desktop-system based on FreeBSD and KDE.

mousaka


----------



## aldo_gani (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the help...
Btw after i install the gnome, how to run it?
Sorry for noob question....


----------



## mousaka (Jan 21, 2009)

Read Section 5.7.1.2 in the handbook.



> Btw after i install the gnome, how to run it?




```
# startx
```
is what you're looking for, but don't forget to edit ~/.xinitrc

mousaka


----------



## vermaden (Jan 21, 2009)

Better start with PCBSD which is FreeBSD 7.1 + KDE (unfortunelly) + PBI packages.


----------



## sniper007 (Jan 21, 2009)

Freebsd is not easy to use and i would recommend that you first read the handbook. Also a lot excellent books exist about Freebsd.


----------



## gentoobob (Jan 21, 2009)

sniper007 is right...you need to get some books and/or read the handbook, you'll have too may questions for this forum to handle.  

I'd recommend...


Absolute FreeBSD: The Complete Guide to FreeBSD, 2nd Edition by Michael W. Lucas


----------



## hydra (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi aldo_gani, all of us experienced what you now  FreeBSD is a little bit different compared to Windows, so here is what I did: I've read the handbook, at least the installation, X11 section and ports section. Give it a shot and if anything, feel free to ask. Welcome to FreeBSD


----------



## hrsetrdr (Jan 23, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Better start with PCBSD which is FreeBSD 7.1 + KDE (unfortunelly) + PBI packages.



I'm not a fan of KDE, but had I been then PC-BSD possibly  could have been the perfect OS...for the moment.


----------



## vermaden (Jan 23, 2009)

hrsetrdr said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of KDE, but had I been then PC-BSD possibly  could have been the perfect OS...for the moment.



I also do not like anything based on QT/KDE (only Opera :/), but you can add GNOME PBI @ PCBSD: http://pbidir.com/bt/pbi/132/gnome

... or even by FreeBSD Ports/packages, but PCBSD tools will remain @ QT :/


----------



## Djn (Jan 23, 2009)

Why the dislike for KDE/Qt? I can see preferring one over the other, but it's not like either side of the gnome+gtk/kde+qt debate is especially bad anymore.


----------



## hrsetrdr (Jan 24, 2009)

vermaden said:
			
		

> but you can add GNOME PBI @ PCBSD: http://pbidir.com/bt/pbi/132/gnome



Ah, good-to-know, I may just give PC-BSD a shot on my laptop.


----------

